# zur Kontrolle



## Colombia asking for help

Hallo. Soy un amateur en aleman y estou estudiando  vocabulario nuevo. Dentro de ese vocabulario se encuentra la palabra *zur*
Busqué en wordreference y no encontré suficiente información que me dijera Como utilizarla. Además, hallé una oración que no concuerda con la definición de la página Es por eso que quisiera saber si me pueden dar consejos para aplicarla bien, pero primero: " _Am Freitag kommen Sie bitte noch einmal *zur *Kontrolle. _Mi intento: También Venga una vez el Viernes à un control" 
Agradesco sus consejos.


----------



## Peterdg

"zur" = "zu der".
"zum" = "zu dem".


----------



## Colombia asking for help

Peterdg said:


> "zur" = "zu der".
> "zum" = "zu dem".


¿Y en qué caso lo utilisarian?


----------



## Peterdg

"Zu" es una preposición que siempre rige el dativo. Por ejemplo: Ich gehe zur Kirche=Ich gehe zu der Kirche. En este ejemplo, "der" es el dativo de "die" (que es nominativo). Nominativo: "die Kirche"; dativo "der Kirche".


----------



## Colombia asking for help

Por ejemplo: Ich gehe *zu *Hause?


----------



## Tonerl

Colombia asking for help said:


> Por ejemplo: Ich gehe *zu *Hause?




Ich gehe *"nach"* Hause,
Ich bin in einem Außenbezirk von Hamburg *"zu Hause" (oder zuhause).*
Ich fühle mich in meinem *"Zuhause ganz zu Hause" *


----------



## Colombia asking for help

Tonerl said:


> Ich gehe *"nach"* Hause,
> Ich bin in einem Außenbezirk von Hamburg *"zu Hause" (oder zuhause).*
> Ich fühle mich in meinem *"Zuhause ganz zu Hause" *



Como se traducirian?


----------



## Floridsdorfer

1) Voy a casa / (me) voy para casa
2) Mi casa está en un barrio periférico de Hamburgo (literalmente: "estoy (como) en casa en un barrio periférico de Hamburgo")
3) Me siento muy cómodo en mi casa (literalmente: "en mi casa me siento del todo en casa")

Las preposiciones de dirección en alemán suelen ser zu, nach o in, dependiendo de la palabra que sigue. Hay excepciones, claro, como en el caso de "nach Hause" (a casa) pero "zu Hause" (en casa). Ambas pueden también escribirse juntas.
Además, en muchísimos casos (en la mayoría), como ves, no se puede traducir literalmente.
Pero todo esto es bastante complicado, me temo, como para poderlo aclarar bien en un foro...


----------



## Colombia asking for help

ahora si entendi.
Muchisimas gracias Floridsdorfer y *Peterdg*


----------



## Colombia asking for help

Entonces, en el caso de la palabra *kontrolle *es porque era femenino?


----------



## Floridsdorfer

Colombia asking for help said:


> Entonces, en el caso de la palabra *kontrolle *es porque era femenino?



Sí, es justamente por eso.
No obstante, no me había fijado en tu frase. En la traducción olvidaste el "noch einmal" (otra vez).
Sería "vuelva el viernes para un control".

El "zu" en español puede traducirse con "a", "para" o "por"...por lo menos.

Y sí, de ser masculino habría sido "zu dem = zum", como en la frase "wie komme ich zum Bahnhof?" (¿como voy a la estación?), donde también se usa el "venir" mientras que en español sería "ir".


----------



## Colombia asking for help

Floridsdorfer said:


> Y sí, de ser masculino habría sido "zu dem = zum", como en la frase "wie komme ich zum Bahnhof?" (¿como voy a la estación?), donde también se usa el "venir" mientras que en español sería "ir".


¿Eso (lo del verbo venir) sería en la perspectiva germanica?


----------



## Floridsdorfer

Colombia asking for help said:


> ¿Eso (lo del verbo venir) sería en la perspectiva germanica?



Bueno, es un uso como hay muchos más que son diferentes, eso nomás.
Tampoco creo que implique una perspectiva particular, simplemente es así, en varios idiomas. El español y el portugués usan el verbo "ir" mucho más que otras lenguas, son estilos que hay que aprender, pero esto ya sería otro tema.
Claro, en este ejemplo concreto, uno ya se ve en la perspectiva de estar "viniendo", o sea "llegando", a la estación. Es que "kommen" también se puede traducir con "llegar", algo que podría decirse en español también, y así a uno que aprende le resultaría tal vez más fácil. Pero yo no repararía mucho en el uso que pueda resultar más lógico en español, sino me fijaría en el alemán ya que esto suele facilitar el aprendizaje.


----------

